# Help with the color please



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Can someone tell me exactly what color my dog would be considered?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Looks black and tan to me.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's either a faded black and tan or possibly a gold sable. If he's a sable, his fur will have 3 colors on the same piece of fur. 

My bitch has similar coloring, she's a sable - looks black and tan until you closely examine the fur


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Was he shaved down or out of coat? The fur looks vary scarce but I would venture a b/t.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Morgan is a faded saddle black and tan. She isn't a sable.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqWas he shaved down or out of coat? The fur looks vary scarce but I would venture a b/t.


Looking at the pictures where he had a coat he is most definitely a b/t.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, he was shaved down. Don't ask. It will never be done again. His back is blacker than your female's Jen. He doesn't have the "stripe". His sire was a sable and his dam a blk/tn. He does have several colors through his fur and I am frustrated because pictures don't do him justice and show his coloring. His sadle is silver and black, as well as having a blk/red face, tan legs that are silver the top 1/4, and (when it's full) a silver neck (from ears to shoulders, all the way around). I have a pic of him I am adding in with his fur, but you can't really see the variations in his color like I wish you could.




























I really do need a better camera than my cell phone lol


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Aw, who cares? He's gorgeous!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, he is definently Black and tan. Just like my Bella, same color with the gray on the back of neck. I can't fiugre out the gray but I see it all the time on this forum.

When I was a kid my parents B&T never had gray necks. 

If he were sable then when he was shaved he would be all tan. The tips are black but inderneath tan, so I have seen.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I was always confused on his true color. The blk/tn I had growing up was a blk/tn. My boy does come from the Palme vom Wildsteiger lines on his dam's side and she and her offspring have alot of silver in them, so I think he may get it from there. I have no idea though.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqMorgan is a faded saddle black and tan. She isn't a sable.


Thought she was becuase all her fur is banded. LOL there isn't one square inch of that dog that's the same color except for her ears. And she must not have liked her coat color last month becuase she's completely changed it up for summer. Worse than her Mommy about changing her hair color!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Mine has about three different colors starting from his undercoat. It goes from light, to red in places, tan in places, and silver in places, to black. You can kinda see it in one of the pics. His tail is also silver and black with a cream/tan on the underside. I love his color combo he has since he was almost all black as a pup.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh, and the "silver" on his muzzle is from age, lol. I just won't tell him that.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Some go gray a little earlier than others - I saw a picture here last week where the dog was a year old, she had more silver than your boy. With my girl, I say it's becuase she works too hard.


----------

